# Headset setup on Look 585



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm building up my new 585 and am having trouble understanding the instructions for the expander bolt/compression cap. Should you really tighten the inner 5mm bolt then tighten the stem on the steerer and then tighten the 6mm bolt? This seems wrong to me as surely you should tighten the 6mm bolt before the stem bolts?

Any advice experience would be appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

OxfordUKRider said:


> I'm building up my new 585 and am having trouble understanding the instructions for the expander bolt/compression cap. Should you really tighten the inner 5mm bolt then tighten the stem on the steerer and then tighten the 6mm bolt? This seems wrong to me as surely you should tighten the 6mm bolt before the stem bolts?
> 
> Any advice experience would be appreciated.


I agree with you...The stem is the last to get tightened


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*That is what I thought...*



Dave Hickey said:


> I agree with you...The stem is the last to get tightened


The instructions do say tighten the stem before the 6mm bolt - can that really be just bad translation? Quite an important thing to get right!


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

OxfordUKRider said:


> I'm building up my new 585 and am having trouble understanding the instructions for the expander bolt/compression cap. Should you really tighten the inner 5mm bolt then tighten the  stem on the steerer and then tighten the 6mm bolt? This seems wrong to me as surely you should tighten the 6mm bolt before the stem bolts?
> 
> Any advice experience would be appreciated.


First tighten the expander bolt in the steerer, not more then 8-9 nM. Then thighten the compression cap with 6mm bolt on 8nm, then you should thighten bolts on the stem 6-8 nm.
If you here some cracking noise from the headset it usually means that you didn't tighten properly compression cap.
It is very adviceble to use torque wrench.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Well the steerer is cracked*

I just took the stem off and examined it and there is a crack! Here are the instructions exactly word for word - I am really angry as I followed them to the letter even though I thought they were odd:

1: Remove small rubber cap from tension adjustment plug.

2: Place the tension adjustment plug in fork steerer tube, if necessary screw and/or unscrew for the expander bolt to get into contact with the tube walls.

3: Using thumb or finger, push the tension adjustment plug firmly against the inner wall of the tube and screw with a 5mm allen key to the desired tension.

4: Tighten stem bolts firmly to a maximum torque of 20 NM.

5. Tighten tension adjustment plug allen bolt firmly (8 NM).

6. Place rubber cap back in allen bolt.

Seems to me like the 20 NM is excessive and that is when I heard a crack. I was using a Deda Newton stem. Now I am going to have to haggle with the bike shop to try and get a replacement. Not sure how Look are on these things as this is my first bike from them.


----------



## ElanS3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Which frame size did you choose. M or L?


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Large*



ElanS3 said:


> Which frame size did you choose. M or L?


I got a large (55cm).


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

OxfordUKRider said:


> Seems to me like the 20 NM is excessive and that is when I heard a crack. I was using a Deda Newton stem. Now I am going to have to haggle with the bike shop to try and get a replacement. Not sure how Look are on these things as this is my first bike from them.


Of course it is! that's why I wrote you to thighten it up to max 8 nm! Where did it crack? on the stem or steerer?! Post some pictures if possible.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*It was too late*



ico said:


> Of course it is! that's why I wrote you to thighten it up to max 8 nm! Where did it crack? on the stem or steerer?! Post some pictures if possible.


Unfortunately the damage had already been done. The steerer is cracked from the top for just under an inch where the stem gripped it. I can feel a raised crack on the inside and outside so it must be all the way through. Not much you can see with a camera. I am really annoyed that I followed the manufacturers instructions and this still happened. Will be doing my best to get a free replacement.


----------

